# Sauvegarde icloud remplit mon ipad....



## Thomhi (29 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Voilà mon problème : itunes me demandait de reconnaître comme "nouveau" ou de le réinitialiser à partir d'une ancienne sauvegarde... Donc j'ai voulu sauvegarder l'ipad sur icloud. J'avais pas assez de place sur le cloud puisque je voulais tout sauvegarder, donc j'ai acheter de la place. Déjà, la sauvegarde (toujours pas finie....) dure plus de 24H. Je dis ça puisque ça fait déjà plus de 24H et toujours pas finie. Ça a planté plusieurs fois d'ailleurs avant celle-ci... 
Bref. Mon problème est que la mémoire de l'ipad se remplit énormément au fur et à mesure de la sauvegarde pourtant sur le cloud... 
Je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'il se passe. C'est un ipad 3, ios7 et jailbreaké, 64GB qui était plein à moitié avant que je comment la sauvegarde et il s'est remplit en un rien de temps... Est-ce que c'est une sorte de mémoire tampon pour la sauvegarde ?

Merci de vos retours et solutions.

Thom


----------



## adixya (29 Juillet 2014)

En fait qu'est ce qu'il y a de volumineux à sauvegarder sur ton iPad ?

Si il s'agit des musiques, tu n'as pas besoin de les sauvegarder sur iCloud du moment que tu as une bibliothèque iTunes qui correspond à la musique de ton iPad.
Si c'est les photos, il faut les rapatrier d'abord sur ton Pc ou Mac.
Si c'est des films ou séries itunes, des podcasts, des livres pour ibook, il faut juste les transférer dans itunes.
Si c'est des fichiers d'applications tierces, il faut sauvegarder le contenu sur ton Pc ou Mac en allant dans l'onglet "apps", et en copiant une sauvegarde de tes fichiers.

A partir de là, tu n'as qu'à sauvegarder que très peu de choses sur iCloud, et la sauvegarde prend moins de 1 Go normalement.
Il faut désactiver la sauvegarde de la pellicule, des musiques, et de tout ce que tu as sauvegardé avant.
Tu dois juste sauvegarder les contacts, calendrier, rappels et notes, réglages, liste des applis (elle se crée automatiquement dans iCloud), passbook, trousseau, signets Safari, les sauvegardes de jeu via Game Center, les messages, tous les trucs de base Apple quoi.

Ensuite quand tu restaureras, tout ce qui est dans iCloud se remet.
Ensuite  avec la liste des applis, toutes les icônes des applis vont se remettre comme avant et il faudra juste attendre qu'elles se téléchargent.
Ensuite, il faudra remettre tes musiques par une synchro itunes, de même pour les photos éventuellement, les vidéos, livres et podcasts.
Enfin si tu avais des données dans des applis tierces  tu les remets dans chaque appli dans l'onglet "apps".

Mais en principe, il n'y a pas beaucoup de raison d'acheter de l'espace sur iCloud, ça ne sert pas a grand chose.

Pour les mails je me souviens plus si les différents comptes mails style gmail ou yahoo sont aussi inclus dans iCloud, mais si ce n'est pas le cas ce n'est pas grave car c'est facile à réinstaller de toute façon.


----------



## lineakd (1 Août 2014)

@thomhi, soit le bienvenu!
Peut-être un problème sur tes tweaks!
Comme il est jailbreak, sauvegarde tes données sur une sd ou sur un autre cloud et recommence la sauvegarde icloud en branchant électriquement ton ipad.


----------



## Thomhi (2 Août 2014)

Effectivement, c'est peut être à cause d'un tweak mais comment s'avoir lequel ?...
Ça fait presque 4 jours que la sauvegarde est en train de se faire, la barre de progression est maintenant remplie à fond mais toujours "sauvegarde en cours"... J'avais 26Go de libre et maintenant l'ipad est ras la gueule, je fais de la place petit à petit quand il m'alerte d'un manque de place... 
J'espère que ça va aller au bout...


----------

